# Current position



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Well all,
As I sit here and type I do not know how much to tell.
I do not want anyone to feel too badly but here goes.
I left Belgium on Wednesday nigh headding south for the sun.
I planned to stay at the Aire in Millery (Mosell) bu t when I arrived there at aroung 12.30 AM it was completly full and also full of Younger people sitting around drinking ETc. So we decided to move on. Pick the next nearest on the Tomtom and drive there but it doen't esist. I am in trouble not are she who must be obeyed is very tired.
Nothing else for it head for the peage and park in the parking at the toll booths. Nice Save! Actually not a bad place to stop also,
Next day head further south using the Auto route to speed it up.
Decide on a place to stay! 
Very nervous but I try another Aire in Crest (I think) but what a good choice. The Aire is in a carpark in a medevil town with a huge castle over looking it. Not busy and plenty of shady parking.
Off next morning after dumping and filling and we head for the coast.
We stop in the Aire in Aigues Mortes and have a look around. But a 7 Euro for the night with no shade and it is very tightly parked we decide to head on to a campsite (expensve) with a pool.
Last leg of the out biund and we head to Spain where I am now sitting by the pool in the bar using the free Wifi to send this.
This by the way is a campsite I use a lot and it is half the price of the one I stayed at in France. 
Isn't Spain Great.
Mike


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Well mike are you going to tell the name of the site in spain, have a good one and take a dram for me.

Bob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Me too. I'd like to know where. Have a great time as if you are not already.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Well,
the low down is the site is one I have visited before and because of that I get a discount.
My price today is under 17 euro per day for me, my better half, My future and my hound. 
This is I think without electricty. 
But the internet is free in the bar (perfect excuse) unfortunaltey not in the Van but life is not perfect.
The weather for those interested has been too hot with it getting to 37 degrees most days (except today when it has dropped to a lovely 27 becauise of the cloud). 
Normally I expect that the site would be empty but it is almost ful with a mixture of tuggers and MHrs. All retired by the look of it but then I can't wait until the same can be said for me.
The campsite is MAS Nou in Ampurabrave on the North east coast (20 minutes over the border)
The only problem today is the bar is colsed and I still have access to the internet.
O well you can't have everything but I suppose the fridge is calling frome a beer with my name on it.
TTFN
Mike


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

IrishMike said:


> Well,
> the low down is the site is one I have visited before and because of that I get a discount.
> My price today is under 17 euro per day for me, my better half, My future and my hound.
> This is I think without electricty.
> ...


Sorry to hear you have to walk back to the m\home for a beer but sometimes life can be cruel. I think this is it.... 
Mas Nou and is on my list for an appearance one day.


----------

